# College Searching



## emorrisey (Feb 11, 2010)

For years now I have had my mind set on finding the perfect college to get the right hands on education I need in order to work in professional theaters one day. Although, my mind has drifted from Stage Managment, to directing, to even theater education, I still want to be working behind the scenes. I am currently in high school in the western new york region and have been looking at state schools but I am also interested in other colleges out there with really great programs. Possibly, a 4 year school where I can get a BFA, and get a lot of experience in. Let me know if you have any suggestions! I am currently looking into Niagara University, DePaul Theater School, SUNY Fredonia, and the University at Buffalo.


----------



## urban79 (Feb 11, 2010)

Don't overlook SUNY Potsdam - it's a young program but it's worth checking out, particularly since you're in NY.

Chris


----------



## emorrisey (Feb 11, 2010)

That's funny that I left it out! I was just at a theater conference in January and I learned all about the incredible program SUNY Potsdam has to offer. They are one of the only schools in my state who offer a degree in theater education without having to get experience in english, to just teach theater. It's in my top three!


----------



## chris325 (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm seriously looking at DePaul, and I've heard a lot of really good things about their technical theatre programs, whether you want to go into lighting sound, SMing, or general tech. How difficult is it to get into DePaul?


----------



## derekleffew (Feb 12, 2010)

emorrisey said:


> ...They are one of the only schools in my state who offer a degree in theater education without having to get experience in english, to just teach theater. ...



First, "_just_ teach theater"!?
Second, CB: Technical Forum or English Class?. 
Third, Thinking of becoming a teacher.
Fourth, have you considered becoming a band director? (as I understand it's the new career path to technical theatre).

For extra credit:
Match the smiley with the statement above: , , , .


----------



## Footer (Feb 12, 2010)

I would highly advise you to not go looking at an undergrad directing program. The college I attended had a fairly successful one and still decided to phase it out due to grads complaining about how the training fit into the real world. Most great directors out there either have a design background or an acting background with an artistic flair. Its not something you can really learn in an undergrad education. Its something you can be introduced to, but no one is going to hire you without an MFA and/or a ton of experience. Directing is a skill acquired over a lifetime. 

If you do want to be a director or a teacher, I would suggest you look for a school that offers a theatre generalist type of education. This would usually be found at a smaller university. Also keep in mind many theatre depts. consider theatre ed majors second class citizens. Also, with a degree in theatre ed you will run into issues if you want to get a job in any professional theatre. Its a pretty tainted degree in the real world. Ironically, I think we can all trace the reason why we are in theatre back to either a high school or middle school teacher who most likely had either a theatre ed degree or an English degree. 

You might want to consider a possible double major or a major/minor situation.


----------



## Kelite (Feb 12, 2010)

derekleffew said:


> Fourth, have you considered becoming a band director? (as I understand it's the new career path to technical theatre).
> 
> For extra credit:
> Match the smiley with the statement above: , , , .





Oh so cruel.....


----------



## dbthetd (Feb 12, 2010)

Be happy to talk to you about Carnegie Mellon. Email me at dboeversATcmuDOTedu


----------



## bdkdesigns (Feb 12, 2010)

urban79 said:


> Don't overlook SUNY Potsdam - it's a young program but it's worth checking out, particularly since you're in NY.
> 
> Chris



I don't know much about the program itself, but I worked with the new scenery instructor this past summer and he is a really good guy. I'd definitely look into it as well. It appears as though that they are breaking ground on their new theatre building in 2011.


----------



## urban79 (Feb 12, 2010)

I truly hope so, but I'm not holding my breath. The way this state spends money I'm not sure if we'll ever get it. Todd is a great guy - I'm working with him now on a couple of different projects. I'm actually not a theatre major - I went into music instead, but my experience with the program here has been great.


----------



## josh88 (Feb 12, 2010)

urban79 said:


> I truly hope so, but I'm not holding my breath. The way this state spends money I'm not sure if we'll ever get it. Todd is a great guy - I'm working with him now on a couple of different projects. I'm actually not a theatre major - I went into music instead, but my experience with the program here has been great.




small world, I was just going to second Potsdam because Todd CAME from the school I'm currently at haha. Just goes to show you how small our tech world is, two people here working with the same person at different schools in the past two years.


----------



## josh88 (Feb 12, 2010)

Actually just talked to Todd, if you want to know anything specifics about Suny Potsdam he said you could give him a call on his office number. I dont want to post it in the open here but if you'd like it feel free to pm me or email me. He said he'd be glad to talk to you about anything you might want to know. Like Urban said he's a great guy, laid back, easy to work with, somewhat distractable but fun and good at what he does.


----------

